# EVCCON 2012 (Sep 26-29th) Blog + Some Pics



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the pics. Thanks for sharing. Wish I could have been there.


----------



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

Adding an interesting video... EVCCON 2012 as seen by one of the youngest attendees :

http://youtu.be/MK7cPcpYs1c

Enjoy!


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the video and photos of EVCCON 2012.

My son was impressed with your Boxster and your drop in kit. Keep up the good work. 

Pete


----------

